# Fat Furry RP - Please No Shaming



## Kahmurah (Mar 7, 2018)

Hey uh, yeah I like to roleplay furry OC's in the aspect of Fat Furry content.

Fattening up, Weight Gain, Inflation by fluids/liquids i.e slime, water, lard, etc. The feeder and feedee scenarios do tend to be interesting as well. I do NSFW, I prefer it due to being 18+.

I like pregnancy, Mpreg as well, I am closet bi. I don't mind inviduals who like to be roleplaying either male or female OC's. No humans though, I like furry OC's a lot better.

If you share interest like me, do reply in the thread and I use Discord mainly for basis in roleplaying. I will provide it if asked but no randoms, spammers or trolls please.

Thanks,
Kah


----------



## Baalf (Mar 7, 2018)

I have a soft spot for fatfurs, so I'd be willing to work something out with you if you're willing to RP through PM. I have to admit, though... what I generally RP as far as fatfurs go seems to be different than what you're asking for.


----------



## Kahmurah (Mar 7, 2018)

BennyJackdaw said:


> I have a soft spot for fatfurs, so I'd be willing to work something out with you if you're willing to RP through PM.





BennyJackdaw said:


> I have a soft spot for fatfurs, so I'd be willing to work something out with you if you're willing to RP through PM.



Hey,

I am happy to discuss things on here or Discord.

Do you want to exchange iDs?


----------



## CindyPig (Mar 7, 2018)

Yummy yummy , anytime, and to the extreme.


----------



## Kahmurah (Mar 7, 2018)

You're interested or..?


----------



## CindyPig (Mar 7, 2018)

Kahmurah said:


> You're interested or..?


Absolutely , yes


----------



## Kahmurah (Mar 7, 2018)

Sent a PM, if you use Discord happy to exchange iDs.


----------



## Dongding (Mar 7, 2018)

Teh fatt furz <3


----------



## Kahmurah (Mar 7, 2018)

Are you interested?


----------



## Dongding (Mar 7, 2018)

I use F-list. :3 More creeps there!


----------



## Kahmurah (Mar 7, 2018)

How do I access F-list?


----------



## Dongding (Mar 7, 2018)

F-list.net

Make a profile, create a character, add kinks to your page.

I have some suggestions to ease your landing on-site there. I'll PM you if you like?


----------



## Kahmurah (Mar 7, 2018)

Okay sure appreciate the help.


----------



## Birthbunny (Mar 31, 2021)

I'd be down to do stuff, if things are still open here.


----------



## Bigfoot Vellla (Apr 6, 2021)

Same here! I’ve got a discord as well if there’s still interest!


----------



## Birthbunny (Apr 7, 2021)

Sure, there's still interest on my end


----------

